# can't find eth0 after installing

## ootneg1

hello

today i installed gentoo and installed dhcpcd. during the installation--obviously--gentoo found eth0. i set eth0 as default, but now, after the installation, gentoo does not find my eth0. i don't know what to do...

any aid?

thanks

----------

## krinn

find your card name and driver :

```
lspci -k
```

now check Kernel driver in use to get its name (from lspci -k output)

Your kernel should have that driver compile inside or better as module.

check it with 

```
find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep kernelmodulename
```

to load it (it should already be loaded)

```
modprobe kernelmodulename
```

to see if it's loaded 

```
lsmod | grep kernelmodulename
```

to see errors message 

```
dmesg | grep kernelmodulename
```

sample:

```

>>lspci -k

...

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit...

...

Kernel driver in use: skge

...

>>find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep skge

/lib/modules/2.6.30.4/kernel/drivers/net/skge.ko

>>lsmod | grep skge

skge             35508 0

```

----------

## ootneg1

 *krinn wrote:*   

> find your card name and driver :
> 
> ```
> lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

hi

my driver is e1000e i believe and the card is an Intel 82578DC. 

here is a link to the problem i am having.

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=233183

i will try what you posted and edit my post.

----------

## ootneg1

i tried what you posted and it didnt seem to work. i did the line to see what drivers were being used and none were. also, when it was booting, i noticed it said it could not start e1000 (since i set it up to auto start). could it be a butchered install?

----------

## krinn

try modprobe e1000

and show dmesg | tail after that, or dmesg | grep e1000 or the error message you are getting

----------

## Kidel Fastro

Hi,

I think i am having the same problem. 

I have just came back to my gentoo (amd64) installed probably round december or even earlier. Today i did emerge --sync, compiled a new kernel (tuxonice) with .config from previous version, emerge system -uDN and now i got no eth0, cant access sda either. fdisk -l shows nothing.

Any ideas ?

----------

## ootneg1

 *krinn wrote:*   

> try modprobe e1000
> 
> and show dmesg | tail after that, or dmesg | grep e1000 or the error message you are getting

 

i tried modprobe e1000 and it said

FATAL: module not found

or something like that.

and doing dmesg | grep e1000 would do nothing. could it be a bad install? should i just install again?

----------

## krinn

the e1000 module is missing.

1/ you didn't ask kernel to use it

2/ you forget to ask kernel to build/install it

for 1/ recheck your kernel configuration: don't alter (change) anything except adding e1000 as MODULE (important), then step to 2/

for 2/ do

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules && make modules_install

```

then load your new module (the modprobe e1000 again)

----------

## ootneg1

 *krinn wrote:*   

> the e1000 module is missing.
> 
> 1/ you didn't ask kernel to use it
> 
> 2/ you forget to ask kernel to build/install it
> ...

 

hi. 

what do you mean by "adding e1000 as module." i saw in the tutorial about adding as module, but i dont know what that means and how i can do that.

anyways,

for 2, i will have to do that in the livecd (mount everything again, etc), right?

----------

## krinn

i just mean you pickup the module option and not the buildin option when you select the e1000

it's important, because if you pickup buildin, you will have to rebuild the kernel and if you pickup module, you will have to build module and install them, discarding kernel rebuild.

no need for livecd to do that, as long as you have a running kernel that boot

----------

## ootneg1

hi. how do i recompile the e1000 driver as module?

----------

## Madis731

When the CD boots up, it enables all possible modules and everything is found (sound, eth, SD/MMC reader etc.).

The kernel built to about 4,3MB and it boots with only 2 modules enabled: scsi_wait_scan and test_nx

There is no module e1000 and I cannot emerge it. I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but I chose a profile

with no-multilib (pure 64-bit) and had to choose LILO to do the booting process.

emerge -s e1000 comes back with 0 results

emerge -s intel comes back with 4 (2 of those [Masked], other 2 for graphics stuff)

EDIT: Weird thing!

modprobe e1000 returns

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/modules.dep: No such file or directory

Where did that come from? This is the first and only version on my current machine!

PS. It also ignores my clock and keyboard settings

EDIT2:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware#Intel_EtherPro_Gigabit

I just enabled everything that resembled Intel and/or Gigabit and/or 1000 and

also did make modules_install

and of course find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less

and nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

  igbvf

  e1000

  atl1

  igb

  e1000e

----------

